# Condor Airlines Intel



## XHRTSP (Mar 3, 2019)

Has anyone here ever flown on Condor airlines?  I'm taking them for the first time tomorrow on SEA-FRA.  I have a flight this week out of RMS I need to get to, and a coach seat was cheap enough that the company was willing to get me a ticket direct to Frankfurt, from where it's a quick car ride to Ramstein.  The other option would have been SEA-XXX-CVG, overnight, CVG-BRU on a freighter, then long car ride to RMS, so I decided to take my chances with Condor and see what they're all about.


----------



## jis (Mar 3, 2019)

I have a friend who has flown Condor a couple of times and thinks it is a fine airline to use. Condor is partly owned by Lufthansa, but not a member of Star Alliance. However, you can earn either Lufthansa Miles and More miles on it. It is generally a lower priced airline but does not present itself as a budget airline. Its intercontinental flights have both Business Class and Premium Economy. Not sure about their intra-Europe flights.


----------



## PVD (Mar 3, 2019)

Not sure if it makes a big difference, but I think Lufthansa sold their share to Thomas Cook....


----------



## jis (Mar 3, 2019)

PVD said:


> Not sure if it makes a big difference, but I think Lufthansa sold their share to Thomas Cook....


Correct. Though that did not affect any of the other standing relationships between Condor and Lufthansa. They still use Lufthansa lounges in Frankfurt, and still have access to Miles and More.


----------



## XHRTSP (Mar 3, 2019)

Thanks for the replies but as typical around here the schedule just got blowed up and now I am no longer going to RMS, but to JFK.  So Delta it is instead.  So long Condor, I'll try you again sometime maybe...


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Mar 3, 2019)

I've never seen Condor show up in any scheduled carrier flight searches.  I thought they were part of the package tour contract market.  According to SeatGuru Condor provides knee-crushing 29-30" pitch in standard coach.  Which means if they ever did show up I'd never fly them unless there was a premium upgrade offered on that segment.


----------



## flitcraft (Mar 4, 2019)

I'm not so sure that Seat Guru is right about that. I flew them a year ago, and as I recalled, the coach was pretty standard coach seating.  I've flown worse, that's for sure. Their premium economy is well priced in comparison with Delta/ American/ United, too.  The food in coach beat the food I had on the return flight on BA, but then again, that's a low bar.

BTW, they are also mileage partners with Alaska Air as well as Lufthansa.


----------



## Anderson (Mar 4, 2019)

...a seat on a freighter CVG-BRU?  Who is offering seats on TATL freight flights?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Mar 4, 2019)

flitcraft said:


> I'm not so sure that Seat Guru is right about that...


The only times I've caught SeatGuru making obvious mistakes was when they listed too much pitch, not too little.



Anderson said:


> ...a seat on a freighter CVG-BRU?  Who is offering seats on TATL freight flights?


He's a commercial airline pilot flying under reciprocal travel privileges.


----------



## Anderson (Mar 4, 2019)

Ok, that makes a _lot_ more sense to me.


----------

